# .VOB format on Samsung 46" LE46C650



## akadir (Aug 21, 2010)

Bought this television recently, a Samsung LE46C650: http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/.../LE46C650L1KXXU/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail

I have the following files, which form a full movie. They were copied to a USB stick. 

VTS_01_1.VOB
VTS_01_2.VOB

The television detects both, but only the first file (VTS_01_1.VOB) is supported and played! For the second file, a message comes up stating "Video Codec Not Supported" ??? Both files play perfectly fine on my PC!

I've already updated the firmware on the Television. 

Any advice on this? How do I fix this?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That would be considered Software Pirating and under the forum rules we will not provide help with ripping DVD's.



> * You may not ask for assistance with any deemed illegal activities such as but NOT restricted to the following:-
> 
> ** software pirating*
> * hacking
> ...


----------

